# Decoy spread



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

I plan on taking my little brother waterfowl hunting this weekend, and I was just wondering what kind of spread to use. I have 16 fullbody decoys, plenty of duck decoys and a baby mojo. I have really just started to waterfowl hunt by myself, and I was just wondering what kind of spread I should use. I could use any information you guys have to offer. thanks


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

need more info

if hunting a field use all the full body decoys. If Duck season is open set up some of them also, but keep the ducks seperate from the Goose. If you use the MOJO make sure you can reach it to turn it off when the Geese are coming. THey don't like them.


----------



## Band Collector's (Sep 23, 2010)

Yah you could run a U or a line, with your 16 full bodys you should spread them out about 3ft apart, and have your blinds right in the middle of the spread. You should set the duck deke's either just behind you and make a pocket so they land right over your head. Or you could put the duck deke's just in front of the full body's. Also when the geese start flying make sure to take the baby mojo down because the geese flare from that terribly.

Wack Em' :sniper:


----------



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

Ok thanks for the information everyone. The U spread with the geese was what I was going to do, but I didnt quite know where to put the duck decoys at. thanks again


----------



## Band Collector's (Sep 23, 2010)

Anytime! :beer:


----------



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

I also saw one of your replies on another post about dakota decoys. I just purchased 300 for 12 with bags and they are about 1 to 2 years old. they look decent. Also what are your experiences with them. I know have 12 dakotas and 4 bigfoots. Just wondering if that will be a decent spread for a couple guys.


----------



## xtrmwtrfwlr14 (Sep 27, 2010)

I dont have dakotas i believe ghg is the way to go but ny buddy has dakotas and they look real good out in the field. We used to run a doz and a half dakotas and ut would work fine u will b just fine just nake sure u spread them out enough. Goodluck


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

NDhunter08 said:


> I also saw one of your replies on another post about dakota decoys. I just purchased 300 for 12 with bags and they are about 1 to 2 years old. they look decent. Also what are your experiences with them. I know have 12 dakotas and 4 bigfoots. Just wondering if that will be a decent spread for a couple guys.


You got started out on the right foot with good quality decoys dakotas and bigfoots are both good purchases. Its going to be tough running a U shape with 16 decoys though...If your going to run the U shape i would basically cut the end off of each side of the U and be left with the little bowl. I wouldnt want a line of decoys single file spelling U ha try to make it look likea clump of geese. Next thing i would do is find some nice shells with flocked heads to add some numbers to your spread for low cost. Shells will kill geese.


----------



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

haha yeah i know not to put them in an exact U. I have been out hunting a lot for ducks and geese with other people, but the people who I hunt with really dont go after both. Do you know where to get cheap shells? Luckily one of my friends is letting me use some of his deeks.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

ok yeah i was just making sure because when i read what those guys were saying i thought it might be a little confusing for a first timer. I've always used avery shells and you just have to keep your eye out i guess. I just let a dozen go for 100 not to long ago(lifesize variety pack) so they are pretty reasonable compared to fullbodies. 
Like i said before you started out on the right foot with the foots and dakota fullbodies. You dont want to buy just because its cheap and then want to get rid of it a couple months later. imo a dozen shells is always good to have around.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I saw someone posted to use GHG decoys. I will never buy GHG anything again. Thier Customer Service sucks. Nothing but Hogdon or Bigfoot here. I have been treated very good from both companies.

If looking at increasing the size of your spread, get a doz. shells. Keep the sleeper stuff for cold snowy weather. I have a doz. Hardcore shells, I don't recommend these. I have some G&H shells that I really like. Don't like the Carrylite one piece shells.


----------



## Band Collector's (Sep 23, 2010)

Just mix your big foots in with your DAKOTAS and spread em out about 3 feet apart. We have had nothing but excelence with dakotas and GHG so you should be just fine. :beer:


----------



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

hey guys, thanks for all the advice. We have been bringing them in quite well. It was sure fun to see my brother shoot his first duck and goose, I think I was more excited for him than he was for himself ha.


----------



## nobes (Oct 12, 2010)

Geese most of the time will land right in betweeen your dekes. Just spread em out and sit back.


----------

